# ADBA NM pictures



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Siren when she took 1st place under Mary Culifer this made her a Champion. Introducing 
CH Performanceknls Siren UCD Ro1 SchH BH NJC NAC NTNG NTN CGC TDI









Here she is the next day, I am so proud of her! Her first time in the Champion class and she wins CH of CH! :woof:

















Her offspring did well too, here are the boys

Barca too 2 seconds

















Varro took 2 thirds and one second

















Monsoon took 2 first places and 1 second place, he is now 9 pts from his CH









These dogs took BS and BOO. The male on the right is related to my boys from Siren. That male's sire is Ozzy, Ozzy is the son of Zorro, Zorro is my pups sire. Now the dam to that dog is Siren's sister so they are related on both sides very closely! It was great to keep it in the family! That dog won 1st and my boys came in 2 and 3 they were all in the male 12-18 month class.










I am starting this thread for others to join and post pictures of the show too.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Very cool to see all the family resemblence Lisa, Congrats on all your wins


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Lisa. That's awesome to have the whole doggy family there


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice pics and congrats again to you all...

LOL... my wife made me edit and ask where are Vipers pics...lol...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats again on all the wins


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> Nice pics and congrats again to you all...
> 
> LOL... my wife made me edit and ask where are Vipers pics...lol...


awww that's right! Becuase I only showed her in one show we didn't get pictures of her. She is getting HUGE so I wll get some of her today in the new grass.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats Lisa!:woof::clap:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics. This not-doing-any-more-shows-this-year thing sucks. More more!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

tempest didnt go?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tempest is spayed, something stupid I did years ago!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just freakin love Si! She's got to be one of my most favorite girls on the forum


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Tempest is spayed, something stupid I did years ago!


YOU just BROKE my heart


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I know I will always regret that!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

do they just snip tubes? maybe they can be put back together!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol no they remove the ovaries


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Man, I love spayed bitches. Never had a heat cycle disrupt Loki's quest for win and awesome. Now with Terra, I more or less work her for months so she can look _really_ good while she sits out that big show because she's in heat. LOL


----------

